# Chloramine in Toronto tap?



## Cypher

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone knows if Toronto tap water is treated with chloramine? I'm getting replacement filters for my RO/DI and was curious if I should get the chloramine (more expensive) filters instead of the regular ones.

Thanks.


----------



## solarz

I'm pretty sure it is. I've read a water report where they detail adding ammonia to chlorinated water. Ammonia + Chlorine = Chloramine.

However, wouldn't dechlor get rid of it just as easily?


----------



## bigfishy

They already have treated the water with Chloramine years ago


----------



## 50seven

If you phone the city water works they will be able to tell you. Should not take long to find a person who knows.


----------



## carmenh

Won't any DI remove chloramines? 
We def don't have them in Halton water but I believe Toronto does (from previous discussions)...


----------



## Cypher

Well according to the BRS website, 10% of cities have chloramine. Seems like a small number - maybe an outdated statistic. 

Yeah, I don't know - I'm abit confused if DI removes chloramine as well since BRS has a whole different kit just for chloramine removal and it's more expensive too. Anyways, I'm just going to stick to the regular RO/DI kit for now.


----------



## 50seven

For effective chloramine removal you need to use different carbon cannister filters for your RO unit, no change to the DI resin or the RO membrane.


----------



## bigfishy

Since 2004, city of Toronto has been adding Chloramine into tap water...

Check your tap water, if it contain Ammonia, then it have Chloramine in it! In Markham, (in my area) the tap water contain 0.25 of Ammonia

Also Prime water conditioner can remove chloramine from the water


----------



## The ClockWork Elf

LOL you are talking about the Chloramine... well what about the Nazi chemical weapon that is in our tap water?

What about that. COUGHCOUGHFLUORIDECOUGHCOUGH

and the radioactive isotopes aren't doing much good either...


----------



## bigfishy

The ClockWork Elf said:


> LOL you are talking about the Chloramine... well what about the Nazi chemical weapon that is in our tap water?


Hmmmm

I think you got confused with the Chloramine-T C7H7ClNO2S-Na (3H2O)



We are talking about Chloramine NH2Cl


----------



## The ClockWork Elf

bigfishy said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> I think you got confused with the Chloramine-T C7H7ClNO2S-Na (3H2O)
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about Chloramine NH2Cl


I'm talking about Fluoride, which is much more of a concern than Chloramine imo. As I said, Fluoride was used as a chemical weapon in Nazi Germany.


----------



## solarz

The ClockWork Elf said:


> I'm talking about Fluoride, which is much more of a concern than Chloramine imo. As I said, Fluoride was used as a chemical weapon in Nazi Germany.


So was chlorine, and we add that to our tap water.


----------



## The ClockWork Elf

solarz said:


> So was chlorine, and we add that to our tap water.


true, but think about the effects of Fluoride.. it is a DIRECT attack on your pineal gland (also called the third eye) which gives you the ability to interpret reality (in humans case, the third dimension)

It also gives you consciousness and emotion. So Fluoride effecting those functions (by causing calcification of the pineal gland) is a direct attack on humanity, which is much more concerning to me than chlorine honestly.


----------



## Chris S

And just so we are clear, the axis and allies used both of these (chlorine and flouride) in the First World War as well, so Nazi Germany isn't really to blame here 

And my dentist uses flouride too =D


----------

